# Has DirecTV ever carried TSN?



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Or have they ever thought about carrying it?

I would love to watch this Canadian sports network
Thanks


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Most of the programming that TSN carries is programming for which it holds only Canadian broadcast rights. That would prevent US viewers from seeing most of the stuff that we'd want to see. 

TSN's NHL coverage is part of Center Ice, so you can buy that much of it if you want.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

FTA Michael said:


> Most of the programming that TSN carries is programming for which it holds only Canadian broadcast rights. That would prevent US viewers from seeing most of the stuff that we'd want to see.
> 
> TSN's NHL coverage is part of Center Ice, so you can buy that much of it if you want.


Thanks, I was wondering because of the CFL games


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

IIRC, Fox Sports Net and the CFL apparently couldn't come to an agreement earlier this year, so I don't think we can get any of the CFL games in the USA unless you are close to the border and can get these OTA. I did used to like watching some of the CFL games over the summer from time to time.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

The Grey Cup (Super Bowl of the CFL) will be on VS.

http://www.cfl.ca/article/grey-cup-to-air-live-on-versus-in-the-u-s


----------

